

Instant.io: End to end browser based web torrent - AliAdams
http://instant.io

======
AliAdams
A more explanatory tweet (if that isn't an oxymoron) from the author:
[https://twitter.com/feross/status/510443904152653824](https://twitter.com/feross/status/510443904152653824)

------
jhcedric
Some support for mobile use would be handy.

